

Fed up with HN not having any new (billion dollar) ideas I can steal - waldr

Seriously, I've been reading HN religiously recently and no one has posted any killer ideas that are worth stealing and hacking together. Can everyone please just list the next billion dollar idea within the comments (in fact million dollar is fine). We can settle any differences once its been executed in court... ok go:
======
mindcrime
Just to kick things off:

<http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

<http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html>

[http://www.quora.com/Startup-Ideas/As-of-2012-what-are-
some-...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-Ideas/As-of-2012-what-are-some-
Frighteningly-Ambitious-Startup-Ideas-other-than-the-ones-mentioned-by-Paul-
Graham)

------
vail130
I don't have a specific idea, but here's a more specific challenge:

Figure out a way to save your average marketing or operations manager 30
minutes - 1 hour of work that they have to do on a weekly basis.

~~~
waldr
interesting, I've been digging on peoples workflow habits for the last few
weeks and pulling around some ideas

